# روابط MS Project 2007 سارع بالتحميل - مجرب



## agaa (13 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لمن يبحث عن برنامج ادارة المشاريع MS Project 2007 الشهير على الرابط 

http://www3.oxedion.com/index.php/download/26c26a1afc9b5367499c18263061c321

احيانا لا تظهر الصفحة من المرة الاولى اعمل refresh

مع ملاحظة سرعة التحميل لانه قد تلغى الروابط

تحياتي


----------



## دافنشي (14 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخوي الغالي 


بس للاسف الروابط ما فتحت عندي 



اتمنى .... تحدث الروابط 


نحن في الانتظار 



شكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخى العزيز


----------



## سكواتش (19 مارس 2007)

ما اشتغل الرابط


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (22 مارس 2007)

زميلي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا
قمت بتحميل كافة الملفات من 1 الى 13 وكذلك 3 ملفات اخرى ومن ثم قمت بفكها في دايركتوري وكانت النتيجة ملفين أحدهما بصيغة bin وحجمه حوالي 257 ميجا والآخر بصيغة cue وحجمه حوالي 1 كيلو بايت

الآن ماذا علي أن أعمل لتثبيت البرنامج ؟؟؟
راجيا التكرم بالرد مشكورا سلفا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (25 مارس 2007)

لا زلت أنتظر ردكم الكريم على سؤالي
فأجيبوني من فضلكم مشكورين سلفا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 مارس 2007)

أخى الكريم الرابط لايعمل واليوم 25 مارس أعتقد أنة أصبح expaired رجاء أعادة التحميل مع قبول وافر الشكر و الأمتنان
أخوك
مهندس / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (26 مارس 2007)

انا بانتظار الرد


----------



## agaa (28 مارس 2007)

الاخوه الذين يسألون عن الروابط، الروابط جربتها لا تزال سليمة وتعمل حتى تاريخ هذا الرد

الاخ محمد ابو عمر استخدم برنامج clonecd لحرق الملف على اسطوانة 

تحياتي


----------



## moneymada (1 أبريل 2007)

ياريت تجيب لنا رابط تانى
لانة برنامج مهم جدآ


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 أبريل 2007)

الرابط لم يعمل ابدا وهذه مشكلة دائمة في منتدانا الرائع


----------



## badreco_73 (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخ عبد الرحمن على فكرة مشكلة الروابط دة حاجة عادية و اختلاف الوقت فى التحميل بتكون اترفعت من على الموقع و على فكرة ان من هذا المنتدى حملت برامج كثيرة و ذلك مجرد اخبارك فقط لا غير 
و لو قمت بالتصفح فى المنتدى سوف تلاحظ اصرار الاعضاء على تجديد الروابط و تسهيل وصول المعلومة لكل مهندس و شكرا


----------



## badreco_73 (30 أبريل 2007)

على فكرة انا حملت البرنامج لكن هناك سيريال مش موجود


----------



## badreco_73 (30 أبريل 2007)

انا محتاج 
key from microsoft
لكن النسخة شغالة !!!!!


----------



## hamada_hassan_e (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## devilzkiss (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور 
جارى التحميل و الاطلاع


----------



## HHM (4 مايو 2007)

اخى العزيز........
جزاك الله ألف خير
على فكرة انا حملت البرنامج و النسخة شغالة 
مع الشكر و الأمتنان
تحياتي


----------



## agaa (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاعضاء الذين لم يستطيعوا التحميل الروابط تعمل وجربتها ولكن تحتاج احيانا لأعادة المحاولة للضغط على السيرفر

تحياتي


----------



## الحصان الجامح (22 مايو 2007)

الا يوجد شرح لهذه الربامج عربى


----------



## the pump (29 مايو 2007)

الحصان الجامح قال:


> الا يوجد شرح لهذه الربامج عربى



ياسلام ... بس كده
اتفضل أخي الحبيب طلبك

في الرابط التالي يوجد ملفات فيديو عربي
دروس شرح للبرنامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51928​


----------



## علاءع (17 أبريل 2008)

كيفية التحميل


----------



## علاءع (17 أبريل 2008)

منتظر الرد يا جماااااااااااااااااااعة


----------



## علاءع (17 أبريل 2008)

لا يعمللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## سباعي1 (13 مايو 2008)

ممكن رفع الملف مرة اخرى في مكان اخر لو تتكرموا وجدت الموضوع الذي ابحث عنه ولم اجد محتواه


----------



## ناصف على (9 أكتوبر 2008)

يار يت ترفعة على 
4share.com


----------

